# Furries and depression.



## Trichloromethane (Oct 19, 2010)

Is it just me or do the two seem to go hand in hand? From what I see an oddly large amount of furries were very depressed in the past or are currently.

Is just Bawwing and attention whoring or does the furry fandom attract people with depression and low self worth? 

Discuss.


----------



## Willow (Oct 19, 2010)

It might have something to do with the fact that people have depression period.


----------



## Nyloc (Oct 19, 2010)

It's probably a mixture of both, although I've never been depressed, at least not enough to warrant any fuss/drama about it.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Oct 19, 2010)

I have gotten depressed before, but not that much.
I think some just want attention.

As for attracting those like that I am not sure.
Tho most seem to be teens who think they have the worlds biggest hardships.


----------



## FancySkunk (Oct 19, 2010)

Trichloromethane said:


> or does the furry fandom attract people with depression and low self worth?


It's quite possible that it does. The fandom provides a rather obvious means to escape from one's self and be something/someone completely different, which is a rather attractive prospect for those with little self-worth.

You can also argue that the fandom is largely rooted in our childhoods (recalling animation which we saw back then). It can be a callback to a happier time.


----------



## Tabasco (Oct 19, 2010)

Living in fantasy worlds do tend to be popular for people who don't want to face their problems, yes.


----------



## Jude (Oct 19, 2010)

I see more depressed people at my school than I will ever see on these forums.
Not even the real depressed, the "I'm doing this for attention" depressed BS


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Oct 19, 2010)

I think my mate suffers from depression.


----------



## Bir (Oct 19, 2010)

FancySkunk said:


> It's quite possible that it does. The fandom provides a rather obvious means to escape from one's self and be something/someone completely different, which is a rather attractive prospect for those with little self-worth.
> 
> You can also argue that the fandom is largely rooted in our childhoods (recalling animation which we saw back then). It can be a callback to a happier time.



Pretty much this. At least, for me.


----------



## Nylak (Oct 19, 2010)

While I agree with above suggestions, I think it's also worth noting that depression is on the rise in highly developed countries these days, and furries are just generally whiny/outspoken individuals (being largely teenagers and also largely immature individuals), so it might just be that it's the same percentage of depressed members of the culture, they're just more obvious about it.

Also, again, most of furries are in their teens or close to it, so they're just whiny bitches according to the nature of the beast.  Hormones and all that.


----------



## Joeyyy (Oct 19, 2010)

Considering most of them are hormone-raged adolescents...


----------



## greg-the-fox (Oct 19, 2010)

Internet addicts who don't get out much :V
Not directly related to the fandom at all, I don't think


----------



## Charrio (Oct 19, 2010)

I have to admit i  have bouts of depression ranging from dead to the world to an average bad day. 
When it's serious i can't draw or do anything creative.


----------



## Sauvignon (Oct 19, 2010)

I don't have time to be depressed.
Just have time to post a little bit.


----------



## Zydala (Oct 19, 2010)

I don't think it attracts people who are depressed, I think the population who are depressed are more likely to be vocal about it. At least a quarter of the population will suffer from major depression sometime during their lives; but most go undiagnosed. But since the fandom seems to be much more open about issues (especially personal ones), you're probably just going to hear more of it.

That's what I think anyway.


----------



## makmakmob (Oct 19, 2010)

I think the numbers are higher, yes, because as already stated fantasy worlds and personae are popular with people who don't like themselves or their lives already, but that said, furries are infamously thin skinned and I think one will find quite a lot, but far from all, of what they think is depression is in fact sadness, angst and hormones blown out of proportion.


----------



## Kyri (Oct 19, 2010)

I don't know if the two always relate to eachother, I do however, think that Furries will use being a furry as an excuse to get attention Ex:
"No one understands me and my being a furry!! I have no Friends T.T Why am i such a loser, I just want to be like everyone else!!" Which translates to "I'm a little attention craving asshole that everyone hates because I fake being depressed so that people will be nice to me!", Just my opinion though.


----------



## Fay V (Oct 19, 2010)

There are a lot of teens in the fandom. I think for the most part it is skewing the numbers. Teenagers do go through depression periods and this is a place where people tend to discuss their problems. 
It could also be the type of lifestyle. I don't mean the nostalgia of childhood or the escapism, I mean the sedentary lifestyle most furries seem to have. it's not particularly good for people. 

I've gone through some fairly serious depression. I went through therapy and drugs to help myself. It wasn't until after I was better for the most part that I learned of furry and became involved. I think it has more to do with the way furries live than the actual content of the fandom.


----------



## Seas (Oct 19, 2010)

When I was much younger, I had a period of long-term moodlessness, wouldn't really call it a full-fledged depression, but that was also long before I heard of the fandom.


----------



## medjai (Oct 19, 2010)

I was, for completely unrelated reasons.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 19, 2010)

Maybe they're depressed _because_ they're furries. I mean, it's a pretty crappy thing to be.


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Oct 19, 2010)

That's probably just because of the age group, if anything. I'm perfectly undepressed, and I've met a lot of furs that are pretty cheerful, actually. It's just like any other subgroup, there's just a given percentage that are depressed.


----------



## Sauvignon (Oct 19, 2010)

I blame the parents.
They force feed kids animal cartoons and animal stories and animal games.
Then they get divorced and one of them becomes an alcoholic.
Depressed furry kids.


----------



## Alstor (Oct 19, 2010)

Actually, the fandom got rid of my depression. And I'm even a teen.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 19, 2010)

The problem has always been there, it's just that in recent years the number of diagnoses has gone up due to increased awareness of the condition.  50 years ago someone with depression might have simply been considered a "gloomy" person and nothing more, as if it were some facet of their actual personality.


----------



## Fay V (Oct 19, 2010)

Tycho said:


> The problem has always been there, it's just that in recent years the number of diagnoses has gone up due to increased awareness of the condition.  50 years ago someone with depression might have simply been considered a "gloomy" person and nothing more, as if it were some facet of their actual personality.


 50 years ago you could get a lobotomy for depression...

okay it might have been 60 or so...


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 19, 2010)

I went through a depression period after I had overloaded due to the stress of work, school and other myriad of outside problems. 

Depression is part of life, nothing special if some socially inept furfag comes down with the blues.


----------



## Superscooter143 (Oct 19, 2010)

They might link together, I guess so.

But I don't fantasize about animals so I wouldn't know. :U


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 19, 2010)

Come to think of it, I do remember meeting a fur at AC who was a bit down because he wanted to be as cool as his fursona but wasn't adept at being a conversationalist.


----------



## Eezo the Dragon (Oct 19, 2010)

I don't think very highly of myself, and I guess you could say I'm depressed, but I'm definitely not an attention whore at my school. I don't even tell other people that I am a furry, I just like the anthro art.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 19, 2010)

Eezo the Dragon said:


> I don't think very highly of myself, and I guess you could say I'm depressed, but I'm definitely not an attention whore at my school. I don't even tell other people that I am a furry, I just like the anthro art.


 
I think that's more of a Self-esteem thing than depression.
But Low self-esteem can cause one to be depressed.


----------



## Superscooter143 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hell, my father died two and a half weeks ago. I was extremely depressed for about two days but life proceeds. I admit to liking furries but in full honesty it has not caused anything for me.

Yet.


----------



## blue-the-horse (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm sorta depressed. I'm not on meds though. I chose to be a furry cause I enjoy anthros and I thought it would be cool to try something new. I like being a furry though. not necessarily all furries are deppressed though. I think its just all the jokes and teasing that comes from it is what gets me. I'm the only furry in my area.


----------



## Sauvignon (Oct 19, 2010)

I drink because I am furry.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 19, 2010)

I used to have depression, but that was just because my mom everyday would talk say non-stop threaten to hang herself/blow her brains out/cut herself/etc.
Now that my parents broke up I don't have to deal with that bs.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Oct 19, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I used to have depression, but that was just because my mom everyday would talk say non-stop threaten to hang herself/blow her brains out/cut herself/etc.
> Now that my parents broke up I don't have to deal with that bs.


 
wat


----------



## The_Lightning_Fox (Oct 19, 2010)

I wouldn't think its just us. Ask anyone if they've ever had depression bet every one would say yes. I think its noticed here because people have a way to talk about it, which is these forums.


----------



## Machine (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi.

I'm prone to frequent bouts of depression because I'm a non-contributing part of a dysfunctional family.

Go me.


----------



## MitchZer0 (Oct 20, 2010)

I experience depression because I have been bullied for 6 years, have been banned from SL many months ago, got my old Gmail account hacked, and the fact my computer formatted a few months ago.

But mostly it's the fact that I'm teased...


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 20, 2010)

Commiecomrade said:


> wat


 My mom all the time threatened to kill herself and you can understand why that would depress me also.


----------



## Defcat (Oct 20, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> My mom all the time threatened to kill herself and you can understand why that would depress me also.


 Wow, really brought the mood down on an already depressing thread.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 20, 2010)

Trichloromethane said:


> Is it just me or do the two seem to go hand in hand? From what I see an oddly large amount of furries were very depressed in the past or are currently.
> 
> Is just Bawwing and attention whoring or does the furry fandom attract people with depression and low self worth?
> 
> Discuss.



You fail to realise people have depression whether they are furry or not. I'd STILL get depression even if I never became a furry. Being furry has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Ukal (Oct 20, 2010)

There is so much self-disclosure in this thread I don't even


...It's like a train wreck


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 20, 2010)

Defcat said:


> Wow, really brought the mood down on an already depressing thread.


 Pretty much my dad is an alcoholic, who thought he wasn't effecting everyone, but was spending all our food money on beer and that.  We lived like we were poor even though he made 100k a year, every night he would come home piss drunk, lay down on the couch and fall asleep.  Then wake up, rummage through all the food, leave everything on the counter even the milk and refigeratorables, eggs, milk, butter.  Stumble to their room, bang on the door telling her he needed to get his clothes for work, even if everyone was dead asleep.  If she wouldn't walk up he would call the home phone, if she disconnected it he'd call her cellphone.  If she still didn't walk up he would remove the screws in the door and open it that way.  Because he had her phone on speed dial he had multiple times woke me up.  We lost the car because he spent $1800 in beer in a month.
Also at school for years I was abused, not bullied, I mean beat the shit out of on regular basis, because our school to be blunt was ghetto.  We even had drug dealing teenagers, that's how ghetto our school was.
The majority of my stuff was stolen once while we were moving.
I've had to buy everything by myself, the only thing my parents ever bought me was a ps2, I've bought my clothes, my blanket, everything.
I've been in family shelters 24 times.
I've been homeless multiple times.
I've had to move 56 times in my life.
I once tried to kill myself, failed.
We had so little money on a regular basis we had to use napkins as toilet paper.
I've begged for money before.
Oh almost forgot I wasted a year and a half in college trying to get a degree I didn't want because my mom wanted a scientist son, until I said "screw you, I want a art degree"
And now my parents have broken up, I have no health insurance, I had to buy medicine out of pocket yesterday.
I got hit by a car a couple weeks ago and have to sue the woman's insurance because they are being bastards, I'm going to get a couple hundred dollar bill in the mail from my doctor because I got so sick I had to go regardless.


----------



## Ukal (Oct 20, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> _GOT DAMN_


 
It's like the world hates you.  Whether all of that is true or not, to all whiny teenagers/adults, someone always has it harder than you.  Being bullied at school?  Laid off at work?  Suck it up, get over it and move on.


----------



## Trichloromethane (Oct 20, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> You fail to realise people have depression whether they are furry or not. I'd STILL get depression even if I never became a furry. Being furry has nothing to do with it.


 
Odd I don't remember saying depression is caused by the furry fandom I'm just wondering whether the fandom *attracts* people with depression.



Good points so far, I never took the age bracket into account which seems to explain a lot of it.

+ I never intended this thread to become a hugbox. Not that I'm dismissing your stories but tone it down a bit.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 20, 2010)

Ukal said:


> It's like the world hates you.  Whether all of that is true or not, to all whiny teenagers/adults, someone always has it harder than you.  Being bullied at school?  Laid off at work?  Suck it up, get over it and move on.


 You know getting harassed at school has passed bullying when someone tries to stab you.
Oh forgot to add, I was verbally abused for ten years.


----------



## Oovie (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm not a depressed person, but it's pretty easy to become one around these parts with so many problematic, sick FUCKED souls. I've seen this fat dog-women over TF2 who sounds like she can't walk a mile without an oxygen tank, apparently has discolored armpits (some of it's causes attributed with weight), and has _breathing_ problems. No surprise she has built a cult following of fellow fatasses who try to assimilate others into their devious, fat loving, sexual spaghetti-sandwich stuffing faces. ALL I CAN SMELL IS CHEESY SKIN ROLLS, *HU*A_RGH*H*_*H **vomits*!



> Whuy du I have so manhy problems guysz, I h'am fat but its too hard to stop not beeing fat. Mahybe a fat fetish would be easier, brb hotpockets done. Whuy my armpits black buht I'm white?


*Has one of those involuntary disgust fits where you throw your arms up in the air, shake them, scrunch up your face, and let out an "Eww_ww_!"*


----------



## Sauvignon (Oct 20, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Pretty much my dad is an alcoholic, who thought he wasn't effecting everyone, but was spending all our food money on beer and that.  We lived like we were poor even though he made 100k a year, every night he would come home piss drunk, lay down on the couch and fall asleep.  Then wake up, rummage through all the food, leave everything on the counter even the milk and refigeratorables, eggs, milk, butter.  Stumble to their room, bang on the door telling her he needed to get his clothes for work, even if everyone was dead asleep.  If she wouldn't walk up he would call the home phone, if she disconnected it he'd call her cellphone.  If she still didn't walk up he would remove the screws in the door and open it that way.  Because he had her phone on speed dial he had multiple times woke me up.  We lost the car because he spent $1800 in beer in a month.
> Also at school for years I was abused, not bullied, I mean beat the shit out of on regular basis, because our school to be blunt was ghetto.  We even had drug dealing teenagers, that's how ghetto our school was.
> The majority of my stuff was stolen once while we were moving.
> I've had to buy everything by myself, the only thing my parents ever bought me was a ps2, I've bought my clothes, my blanket, everything.
> ...


 
That _is_ depressing. You should write a book.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 20, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> That _is_ depressing. You should write a book.


 The reason why I don't is cause if I did, everyone that would read it would kill themselves.
And that's not even fucking half of the bs I've had to go through, I haven't even gotten to how my sister has a std and won't test her kids for it or how my grandma is the ultimate pill addict who will take any pill she can get her hands on, regardless if it's vitamin tablets or a cyanide pill.


----------



## VoidBat (Oct 20, 2010)

Probably a mixture.

I had a bit of depression back in '08 when I lost my job, though I realised that by making other people feel bad it made me feel somewhat better.


----------



## Ukal (Oct 20, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> You know getting harassed at school has passed bullying when someone tries to stab you.
> Oh forgot to add, I was verbally abused for ten years.


 I wasn't talking about your issues, I was referring to other people that complain about similar problems.  Like the dude who got depressed because he got banned from SL and their gmail account got hacked an shit..I mean, SERIOUSLY?


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 20, 2010)

Ukal said:


> I wasn't talking about your issues, I was referring to other people that complain about similar problems.  Like the dude who got depressed because he got banned from SL and their gmail account got hacked an shit..I mean, SERIOUSLY?


 You have got to be joking with me someone complained about getting banned from SL?
w t fuck?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 20, 2010)

As far as I know, depression is most common around everybody on earth. It appears in levels, and has variants.
Being a furry can but doesn't have to directly turn you depressed.
Being depressed however, magnets you to running away, in many methods, in which fantasy like Blue(Welcome back!) said, and furry fandom consists a lot of fantasy, considering that what it centers doesn't exist, will not exist, and if exists will be hunted. That can lead to many fantasies, that in many cases lead away from depression to other things.
Things like fetishes, spirituallity, being high on bioengineering and ruining your own life.
Being depressed and furry ruins your life.
Being depressed, or furry, alone, however, doesn't.
Of course, depressed people can suicide, and I guess some furries would suicide for their furry afterworld.


----------



## Sarkonian (Oct 20, 2010)

I think really, from what I've seen, is that most Furs see FA as a place to post their RL Drama while holding on to some kind of 'Mask' so to speak. Like, if you bitched on facebook, all your friends would know, here, everyone you want to bitch about doesn't know. So your depression about things could be in the same category.


----------



## Jude (Oct 20, 2010)

Sarkonian said:


> I think really, from what I've seen, is that most Furs see FA as a place to post their RL Drama while holding on to some kind of 'Mask' so to speak. Like, if you bitched on facebook, all your friends would know, here, everyone you want to bitch about doesn't know. So your depression about things could be in the same category.


 
I can't tell you how many of my friends bitch on facebook JUST for attention.


----------



## Sarkonian (Oct 20, 2010)

Sounds like a pain in the dick...


----------



## Defcat (Oct 20, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Pretty much my dad is an alcoholic, who thought he wasn't effecting everyone, but was spending all our food money on beer and that.  We lived like we were poor even though he made 100k a year, every night he would come home piss drunk, lay down on the couch and fall asleep.  Then wake up, rummage through all the food, leave everything on the counter even the milk and refigeratorables, eggs, milk, butter.  Stumble to their room, bang on the door telling her he needed to get his clothes for work, even if everyone was dead asleep.  If she wouldn't walk up he would call the home phone, if she disconnected it he'd call her cellphone.  If she still didn't walk up he would remove the screws in the door and open it that way.  Because he had her phone on speed dial he had multiple times woke me up.  We lost the car because he spent $1800 in beer in a month.
> Also at school for years I was abused, not bullied, I mean beat the shit out of on regular basis, because our school to be blunt was ghetto.  We even had drug dealing teenagers, that's how ghetto our school was.
> The majority of my stuff was stolen once while we were moving.
> I've had to buy everything by myself, the only thing my parents ever bought me was a ps2, I've bought my clothes, my blanket, everything.
> ...



Ouchtown...

I'll be honest, I don't have quite a frame of reference for what you had gone through. The thread is still about furries and depression though, you can find many children these days in such a condition. Having gotten some information about how our economy works I can only see that this type of scenario will only become more common.


----------



## Defcat (Oct 20, 2010)

Sarkonian said:


> I think really, from what I've seen, is that most Furs see FA as a place to post their RL Drama while holding on to some kind of 'Mask' so to speak. Like, if you bitched on facebook, all your friends would know, here, everyone you want to bitch about doesn't know. So your depression about things could be in the same category.


 
That's a very good point, It is like the quote from Oscar Wilde, "Give a man a mask and he'll tell you the truth."

I can imagine that places like FA are a solace for those who otherwise have trouble communicating there emotions.


----------



## Subrosa (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm pretty sure it's just humans in general.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 21, 2010)

I get depressed as a furry since the only other furry I know is my BF. I don't know of any others, I can't go to cons, or meets, or anything. It gets depressing. I try to explain it to people but thanks to the internet and generalisation I have lost friends over being a furry. Whats the point? Its bizarre that I am treated like scum because of my hobby/sub-culture-esque life style. I'm basically left to hide my hobby from everyone. that could be a reason why furrydom and depression go hand in hand. It's the stigma that goes with it.


----------



## NA3LKER (Oct 21, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Actually, the fandom got rid of my depression. And I'm even a teen.


 
yeah me too. i still get insulted and mocked for being a furry, but being a furry makes me a lot happier


----------



## Deo (Oct 21, 2010)

NA3LKER said:


> yeah me too. i still get insulted and mocked for being a furry, but being a furry makes me a lot happier



Then don't tell peple you are a furry. Problem solved. 
Also, in suits and suiters please stop telling people that it's cool to wear their fursuits to middle/high school. That's not really socially acceptable an your advice will get them ostracized. Thanks.


----------



## phoenixfurry (Oct 21, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> I have gotten depressed before, but not that much.
> I think some just want attention.
> 
> As for attracting those like that I am not sure.
> Tho most seem to be teens who think they have the worlds biggest hardships.


 
i used to be depressed then i quit drinking them liters of vodka ,,now no more depression


----------



## Mare_of_Night (Oct 23, 2010)

It's possible it has to do with age. I've noticed a really high rate of depression on DevArt, too. The escape explanation also makes sense, though...


----------



## Cam (Oct 23, 2010)

Because most furries are socially retarded and get upset when they didnt get invited to the birthday party


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 23, 2010)

Mare_of_Night said:


> It's possible it has to do with age. I've noticed a really high rate of depression on DevArt, too. The escape explanation also makes sense, though...



It may also have something to do with the fact that most people feel more comfortable talking about their personal issues with online friends than they do in person. I'm not very open irl, yet I will easilly talk to online friends about stuff that is bothering me. I have even tried talking to depressed people irl and most of the time I'd stand a better chance of having a conversation with a crab on the beach than I would getting anything out of a depressed person irl.


----------



## Cam (Oct 23, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> It may also have something to do with the fact that most people feel more comfortable talking about their personal issues with online friends than they do in person. I'm not very open irl, yet I will easilly talk to online friends about stuff that is bothering me. I have even tried talking to depressed people irl and most of the time I'd stand a better chance of having a conversation with a crab on the beach than I would getting anything out of a depressed person irl.


 
Thats exactly how I am... not one person IRL can say they 100% know me (err... well I guess ive never opened up even that much to even online friends...but you get the idea). I would never let someone know that much about me... because it just kinda tightens your relationship with them... and lead to nothing but venom should that relationship unfortunetly end..


----------



## Fenrari (Oct 23, 2010)

Personally I'm not depressed, but I'll agree that I've noticed something similar with a lot of the people I know who claim to be furries.


----------



## ConkerTheSquirrel (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm not even close to being apart of the furry fandom and my depression still lurks in me now and then, not as much as it was 2 in a half years ago though.


----------



## Nibo (Oct 23, 2010)

Dunno about others, but I'm not depressive even though my parents are kind of unsuportive. I guess every comunity/fandom have their depressed people, never paid attention.


----------



## Conker (Oct 23, 2010)

A fandom where fags wank it to animal people...And you're wondering why most furries are depressed? :V


----------



## Delta (Oct 23, 2010)

I saw the title of this thread and immediately thought "directly related".


----------



## Pine (Oct 23, 2010)

to tell you the truth, I was depressed a lot before the fandom. Since I started getting into the fandom (a good year ago), I haven't been depressed as much, and since I started socializing with other furries online (mostly FA), I haven't been depressed at all. I don't know if they are related, but it sure gets my mind off of a lot of things.


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 24, 2010)

the fandom is one of the only things that makes me happy. so yea, i guess it does attract people who are sad. because it's an escape from a life you hate.


----------



## Bir (Oct 24, 2010)

It certainly gives me something to do, something to keep me busy.

Which is good.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm sure there's plenty of self-diagnosed problems in this fandom. Everyone wants to be special by being insane. Which isn't special. It's completely devastating to those people's lives. Ever listened to a real-life paranoid schizophrenic? It's absolutely terrible. 

Sorry, I know this was about depression, but the general immature view of mental illnesses making you cool, different and special just really ticks me off.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Oct 24, 2010)

lol at all the furries who say they don't get depressed.


----------



## Nothing (Oct 24, 2010)

Trichloromethane said:


> Is it just me or do the two seem to go hand in hand? From what I see an oddly large amount of furries were very depressed in the past or are currently.
> 
> Is just Bawwing and attention whoring or does the furry fandom attract people with depression and low self worth?
> 
> Discuss.


 I know that when i was depressed, having furry thoughts made me feel better. So, yes in my case.  But i'm not depressed anymore


----------



## maria-mar (Oct 24, 2010)

I suffered depression for many years. No, not self self-diagnosed whinning "look at me" depression. Life's not pretty sometimes and it can get to you even if you're just five. Then you live the rest of your life trying to get out of that hole. A nice doctor tells dad that medicine is the solution, bang, you're not even grown up yet and you're already hooked on drugs. No, they don't really solve anything, except for daddy's conscience. I've been happy and clean for four years now 

But appart from being furry and having depression on my medical background, i can't relate being depressed and being furry. I guess it's just a coincidence?


----------



## PATROL (Oct 25, 2010)

I dont know how many suffer real depression. But atention-whores usually get what they deserve, not what they want. So, I don't have a problem with that.


----------



## NA3LKER (Oct 25, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> Then don't tell peple you are a furry. Problem solved.



cant do that. it would be like hiding who i am. id rather be friendless and be proud of being a furry than the other way around


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 25, 2010)

NA3LKER said:


> cant do that. it would be like hiding who i am. id rather be friendless and be proud of being a furry than the other way around


 
Oh....jeez, no, man.

Furry is a hobby, not a lifestyle. You don't have to tell anyone about it.


----------



## Trichloromethane (Oct 25, 2010)

NA3LKER said:


> cant do that. it would be like hiding who i am. id rather be friendless and be proud of being a furry than the other way around


 
Be proud of something you achieve not something any old person can call themselves.

As Liar said it's just a hobby, you don't see 40k fans acting like this. (Or do you....?)


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 25, 2010)

Trichloromethane said:


> Be proud of something you achieve not something any old person can call themselves.
> 
> As Liar said it's just a hobby, you don't see 40k fans acting like this. (Or do you....?)


 
My mom recently "came out" as a WoW nerd. 

My immediate response was "Mom noooooooo"


----------



## Maisuki (Oct 25, 2010)

Liar said:


> My mom recently "came out" as a WoW nerd.
> 
> My immediate response was "Mom noooooooo"


 
Your mom is awesome then - good choice in games


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 25, 2010)

NA3LKER said:


> cant do that. it would be like hiding who i am. id rather be friendless and be proud of being a furry than the other way around


 
what is there to be proud of? srsly, i want an answer :v 'cause i see proud furries and i have no idea what you feel you have to tell and be proud of.


----------



## Conker (Oct 25, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> what is there to be proud of? srsly, i want an answer :v 'cause i see proud furries and i have no idea what you feel you have to tell and be proud of.


 Well, not everyone can be as sexually fucked up as the average furry! 

PRIDE IN FAPPING TO ANIMAL PORN! 

Porn that the majority doesn't know exist, and the minority finds disgusting!


----------



## NA3LKER (Oct 25, 2010)

Trichloromethane said:


> As Liar said it's just a hobby, you don't see 40k fans acting like this. (Or do you....?)


 
i do. or i did before i stopped playing it

i dont see any point of hiding my furryness.


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 25, 2010)

NA3LKER said:


> i do. or i did before i stopped playing it
> 
> i dont see any point of hiding my furryness.


 
PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION.


----------



## Heimdal (Oct 25, 2010)

NA3LKER said:


> i dont see any point of hiding my furryness.


 
For the same reason people don't drop their pants and whip it out in public.


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 25, 2010)

Heimdal said:


> For the same reason people don't drop their pants and whip it out in public.


 
i do.


----------



## Heimdal (Oct 25, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> i do.


 
Get tearaway pants. They make it easier.


----------



## NA3LKER (Oct 25, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION.


 
uhhh, i dunno, its a question that is tough to answer. i love being a furry, i find it makes my life so much more enjoyable, so i dont see any point in hiding that

after reading maria-mar's post, yeah, the reason i dont wanna hide it is cos its a lifestyle. i picture myself as a dragon 24/7, i would not call that a hobby.


----------



## Nex (Oct 25, 2010)

I think the main reason why furrys seem to show more depression is the simple fact that we can talk about it and not have to look each other in the face. Some people are legitimately depressed for good reasons. 

For example I'm a bit on the depressed side because I worked in the morgue in Balad Iraq for a month, suffer from PTSD and only just chilled out on the booze. Family is filled with drug addicts and my mother has a possible personality disorder. To boot, my brother is mentally retarded (Fragile X syndrome) and stuck in front of a PlayStation playing GT4 for days on end, and I haven't heard from my father in over a decade.

 I also don't fit the standard age mold around here, I'm 24, I go to school, pay bills, and attempt to socialize outside of the internet. Depression is just a slump you get into when shit isn't going your way. It could be because your folks are dead, or because you're not getting attention. 

I guess the point I'm getting at is everyone has problems, suck it up and push through. I don't think their should be any sort of stigma attached to talking about what's bothering you no matter how petty it may be.


----------



## FenrerWolf (Oct 25, 2010)

I roll in and out of depression for some reason, but open up to every one, mainly because I've gotten bad at hiding the fact that something is wrong, I tend to just talk and feel better again. I'm almost always happy though, so when depression hits my personality in general changes. I like to open up online most in IM and PM, just feel better typing than talking I guess.


----------



## Nex (Oct 25, 2010)

FenrerWolf said:


> I like to open up online most in IM and PM, just feel better typing than talking I guess.


 Same here man, it's so much easier to type out how you feel. You have more time to actually think about it.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 25, 2010)

NA3LKER said:


> cant do that. it would be like hiding who i am. id rather be friendless and be proud of being a furry than the other way around


 
......
So...you are proud to be a porn mongering, drama causing, dog fucking furry?
Good on you. :V


----------



## maria-mar (Oct 25, 2010)

Ah gosh. Not the porn/hobby discussion again -_-

Being furry is a lifestyle to me, because i see it as more than porn. There's history, there's psicology, there's art, there's a community... it's a subculture for some god sake! This is the way some of us see it, and if you think differently it's ok, just don't go around telling other people how it's suppose to be, because it can be a lot of different things, seen from different people. For you it's a hobby, ok. For me it's a lifestyle and it's also ok. Live with it.


----------



## BlackRabbit of Inle (Oct 25, 2010)

If I actually suffered from depression, the last place I would talk about it is on an internet forum of any kind. Ranting on a public forum about your life problems is like screaming on a public street. People will think you're crazy, stupid or both and before you know it you are suddenly somebody's entertainment. The next thing you would hear is the unhelpful suggestion to try suicide. If a person is suffering from "clinical depression", the best thing to do is seek professional help: not try to talk out your problems to a bunch of faceless proles -who may be dealing with their own mental issues- on internet forums or social networking sites. Free "therapy" is worth exactly what you pay for it........nothing.

Regarding the original question, I doubt the incidence of clinical depression among people who somehow self-identify as "furry" is statistically any higher than the general population.


----------



## Trichloromethane (Oct 25, 2010)

BlackRabbit of Inle said:


> Regarding the original question, I doubt the incidence of clinical depression among people who somehow self-identify as "furry" is statistically any higher than the general population.


 
I'd actually like to see a proper statistic on that but all the self diagnoses would skew it. (I assume)


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 25, 2010)

Maisuki said:


> Your mom is awesome then - good choice in games


 
I dislike you.


----------



## Heimdal (Oct 25, 2010)

maria-mar said:


> There's history, there's psicology, there's art, there's a community...


 
Hobbies have all those things, and are no stranger to being a subculture.

I think the term that is being aimed at is "extremist." If someone is gung-ho about the fandom without any rational evaluation as to why, they'd be foolish. If they're new, fine, excitement does that.. eventually they'll calm down and their brain will function again. If they're not new, then they're likely on a path of self-destruction, as anything to it's extreme is bad.

On topic, I'd wager that extremists of anything are more prone to depression due to the unnecessary importance they place on their hobby. Considering that furries would sooner rise up against criticism than develop from it, I would guess that it does lead to more depressed extremists.


----------



## Sauvignon (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm going to tell my doctor to put me back on Zoloft.


----------



## BlackRabbit of Inle (Oct 25, 2010)

Trichloromethane said:


> I'd actually like to see a proper statistic on that but all the self diagnoses would skew it.


 
I would think the way to get around any self diagnosis skewing results would be to only consider data from those people who self-identify as "furry" and have sought professional help for depression. To me, it would stand to reason that if there is any link between being "furry" and being clinically depressed then a lot of so-called "furries" would identify their "furriness" as one of or the root cause of their depression.  The one factor that could skew results is the fact that most "furries" are teenagers and some could misidentify "furriness" as the cause of their depression when the real reason could be hormonal or some other more common factor. I would think a professional would be able to spot the real cause in those cases. I still think the results would not be any worse than for the general population at large.


----------



## phoenixfurry (Oct 25, 2010)

Pineapple92 said:


> to tell you the truth, I was depressed a lot before the fandom. Since I started getting into the fandom (a good year ago), I haven't been depressed as much, and since I started socializing with other furries online (mostly FA), I haven't been depressed at all. I don't know if they are related, but it sure gets my mind off of a lot of things.


   i think it has a lot to do with self esteem  ,now i'm here with other furry fans i feel much better


----------



## Catilda Lily (Oct 26, 2010)

I have been depressed before but I learned to hide it until it goes away.


----------



## TreacleFox (Oct 26, 2010)

catilda lily said:


> I have been depressed before but I learned to hide it until it goes away.


 
That sounds awfull. =/


----------



## aiden749 (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm pretty sure everyone gets depressed from time to time, as I know I do.

I believe it's something that makes or breaks us though. When we get depressed it's because there's something missing or wrong in our lives, so either the depression helps us by fixing the problem and we lose the feelings, or we sink and get dragged by the depression.

So in a manner, being a furry can help or worsen any preconceived or developing depression based on whether the person feels that being a furry is a freeing experience or something that makes them happy, or they may view that being a furry is an awkward thing or that it may give anxiety as some people have expressed.


----------



## Trichloromethane (Oct 26, 2010)

I added a poll. Feel free to criticize it.


----------



## Maisuki (Oct 26, 2010)

In my case, it's more of a biological thing. My mom's side has a history of depression, so it got passed down to me. Fortunaely, they have medicine for depression so I'm good now. =D


----------



## Pine (Oct 26, 2010)

catilda lily said:


> I have been depressed before but I learned to hide it until it goes away.


 
I tried that too, but somehow my family noticed, then I had to go to therapy which was annoying as hell


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 26, 2010)

If a furry was depressed for being a furry, I would be very worried about their sanity....


----------



## maria-mar (Oct 26, 2010)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/members/34068-HeimdalHeimdal, you are not one to decide if furry is a hobby or a subculture. It seems pretty obvious by the different opinions expressed in many places, that people have different takes on it, and so, that for some is just a hobby and for others is a lifestyle. And don't go calling me extremist for seeing it differently than you, if you don't even know how it is a lifestyle for me... please don't put labels on people. 

On topic again, I'm curious to see the poll results


----------



## Lyxen (Oct 26, 2010)

07 was a bad year recently getting back things I lost from it all


----------



## Heimdal (Oct 26, 2010)

maria-mar said:


> http://forums.furaffinity.net/members/34068-HeimdalHeimdal, you are not one to decide if furry is a hobby or a subculture. It seems pretty obvious by the different opinions expressed in many places, that people have different takes on it, and so, that for some is just a hobby and for others is a lifestyle. And don't go calling me extremist for seeing it differently than you, if you don't even know how it is a lifestyle for me... please don't put labels on people.


 
Actually I let the dictionary decide, and it's both. As well, I didn't call you an extremist; if you fit it anyways, it's your own problem.

Note: eating garbage is also a lifestyle thing.


----------



## Deo (Oct 26, 2010)

maria-mar said:


> Heimdal, you are not one to decide if furry is a hobby or a subculture. It seems pretty obvious by the different opinions expressed in many places, that people have different takes on it, and so, that for some is just a hobby and for others is a lifestyle. And don't go calling me extremist for seeing it differently than you, if you don't even know how it is a lifestyle for me... please don't put labels on people.
> 
> On topic again, I'm curious to see the poll results


[video=youtube;aiffTsdullc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aiffTsdullc[/video]


----------



## Dass (Oct 26, 2010)

Trichloromethane said:


> I added a poll. *Feel free to criticize it*.


 
"Presently depressed" and "joined then became depressed" aren't options. Both apply to me. I'm pretty sure it's completely unrelated, though. Mother's side apparently has a history with depression. That plus having Asperger's probably doesn't help. It's self-diagnosed at this stage, but my mom's planning on getting a professional opinion. Not the Asperger's, the depression. The Asperger's I've had diagnosed.


----------



## Glitch (Oct 26, 2010)

Am a diagnosed manic-depressive as well as many other disorders and fun shit. 
Got nothing to do with the fandumb, though.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Oct 26, 2010)

Success isn't permanent, neither is failure. Things tend to even out in the long run.


----------



## Branch (Oct 26, 2010)

in a sense, depression is correlatable to the fandom's members. not sure of the stats, but some depressed individuals will isolate themselves- often leading to more prominant cases. however others will seek support from a social network. some people make friends, some people find acquiring a cat to be sufficient. then there's a portion who move themselves to a community that is pre-existing. all they have to do is participate, and the sense of inclusion occurs. folks can be downright malicious here, but even a response or notification of one's existence and troubles is often appreciated.

to be a douche - a better way of phrasing it: certain people suffering from depression will try to place themselves into a social situation where their opinions and feelings are validated/aknowledged. the online community being so easily accesible provides an option for this placement. the furry community is one of many online communities, and is bound to share in the distribution of depressed individuals.


----------



## Glitch (Oct 26, 2010)

Branch said:


> in a sense, depression is correlatable to the fandom's members. not sure of the stats, but some depressed individuals will isolate themselves- often leading to more prominant cases. however others will seek support from a social network. some people make friends, some people find acquiring a cat to be sufficient. then there's a portion who move themselves to a community that is pre-existing. all they have to do is participate, and the sense of inclusion occurs. folks can be downright malicious here, but even a response or notification of one's existence and troubles is often appreciated.
> 
> to be a douche - a better way of phrasing it: certain people suffering from depression will try to place themselves into a social situation where their opinions and feelings are validated/aknowledged. the online community being so easily accesible provides an option for this placement. the furry community is one of many online communities, and is bound to share in the distribution of depressed individuals.


 

To add on, the stigma of mental disorders/illnesses is terrible.  That is, if people know about it.
Most of the time people have no clue of how simple depression even works.  They just see so-and-so is sad, so tell so-and-so to cheer up in a derisive way, even though so-and-so is trying with all their might.  

Things get uglier with other illnesses.  

Even at 15, my psychologist has diagnosed me with manic-depressive disorder (also known as bipolar disorder), severe anxiety, PTSD, OCD, then - despite the disorder not often being diagnosed to those under 18 - Borderline Personality Disorder.  She says that she typically has misgivings about diagnosing Borderline, but it is too prevalent in me to pass off as something else.
Now, that's a woman that has a PhD.  Can you expect your average schmo in high school to know anything about actual mental disorders?  No.  The most they hear about is ADD and ADHD, and that shit is an absolute cakewalk.  How about even you people here?  You may grasp depression and some others.  But even I did know what the hell Borderline Personality Disorder was They don't get why I have such intense mood swings, emotional reactions, paranoia, or why I go off in a blind rage at the drop of a hat.

I know that I try to fold it in as much as possible simply because I don't want people knowing.  Because, if people don't know, then the next thing I've had to deal with is people thinking that I must have autism or mental retardation if I have a mental illness that leaves me FUBAR.  After an incident last Tuesday, everyone knows about "the girl that swallowed pills and got taken away in an ambulance."  But what do they think because they don't even talk about depression/mental disorders in health class?  They think she's nuts.

Maybe I am, but holy fucking shit I don't need everyone and their inbred mother telling me that.


----------



## NK129 (Oct 26, 2010)

Psh.
I have been diagnosed of having low self-esteem, low self-worth, and yep, depression.
But I have had this for other reasons which are quite detached from anything furry related. : /
Depression is a Bitch yo.

Plus, most anti-depressants make me go Crazy so I have to deal with it myself.


----------



## Glitch (Oct 26, 2010)

NK129 said:


> Psh.
> I have been diagnosed of having low self-esteem, low self-worth, and yep, depression.
> But I have had this for other reasons which are quite detached from anything furry related. : /
> Depression is a Bitch yo.
> ...


 
Stop making your list longer, bub.  
Low self-esteem and self-worth are all part and parcel of depression.

What meds are you using/have used?
They help; don't be all "BAWWWW I HAVE TO TAKE IT ALONE" and get some fucking pills if you're legitimately diagnosed. 

I was first given Prozac, but that made me edgier.  That wasn't needed on top of the borderline.
Lexapro is my new med that is less irritating than Prozac, and it treats anxiety as well as depression.  I'm also on Vistaril, so double anxiolytics.  But they work.


----------



## The_Lightning_Fox (Oct 26, 2010)

Glitch said:


> Stop making your list longer, bub.
> Low self-esteem and self-worth are all part and parcel of depression.
> 
> What meds are you using/have used?
> ...


 
thank you anti-d's. good 'ol Lexipro


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 26, 2010)

I wonder how many people just get depressed because they find the Furry Fandom to be just as trolly and fan hatredy as any other fandom out there. :S


----------



## Telnac (Oct 26, 2010)

I've been mis-diagnosed with clinical depression in the past.  The result of that is one of the main reasons why I seriously distrust psychiatrists these days.  They hand out antidepressants, which are POWERFUL DRUGS with POWERFUL SIDE EFFECTS, like candy and don't really check to see if someone really NEEDS THEM.

All that was before I joined the furry fandom.


----------



## Ratte (Oct 26, 2010)

My depression is hitting me fucking hard right now.

So, yeah, I have it.


----------



## Luca (Oct 27, 2010)

Yes I'm pretty down lately but it's mostly stress related. I'll get back to my normal self as I sort things out...


----------



## Trichloromethane (Oct 27, 2010)

Dass said:


> "Presently depressed" and "joined then became depressed" aren't options. Both apply to me. I'm pretty sure it's completely unrelated, though. Mother's side apparently has a history with depression. That plus having Asperger's probably doesn't help. It's self-diagnosed at this stage, but my mom's planning on getting a professional opinion. Not the Asperger's, the depression. The Asperger's I've had diagnosed.


 
The point of the poll is to see if the fandom attracts depressed people to begin with so I left those options out for this poll. 
Although the fandom causing/helping/amplifying depression is an interesting topic in it's own right.


----------



## quayza (Oct 27, 2010)

I have been depressed and still am about most things at the time but not because of the fandom. If anything its helping get rid of deppression for many reason especially with all the awesome people im able to talk with etc.


----------



## ConkerTheSquirrel (Oct 27, 2010)

I've been depressed for the past 2 years ever since an incident happened with a girl over the internet, not a topic I'd like to talk about on this forum but it still haunts me how I really thought it would come to a reality a next step out of being so enclosed behind a computer, seeing her in real life would have changed everything, but  can say I'm a lot better seeing as I have talked to a community that has nothing to do with furries about it so it's less depressing then it may seem, I'm still not happy with myself a full 100% and probably never will be.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Oct 27, 2010)

I've been depressed before and during the fandom.


----------



## Ash (Oct 27, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> I have gotten depressed before, but not that much.
> I think some just want attention.
> 
> As for attracting those like that I am not sure.
> Tho most seem to be teens who think they have the worlds biggest hardships.


 
Agreed.


----------



## Rufus (Oct 30, 2010)

I've been depressed. It made me miss 3yrs of school, developed agoraphobia, lost all my friends and got hospitalised, but it was way back (about 7yrs ago before I had home internet). 
Now I get a little depressed every so often, but that's mostly due to my shyness and social-phobias (I hate being in crowds). I'm a lot better tough, but still a little crazy...


----------



## mitchau (Oct 30, 2010)

I don't know if I was ever depressed. I think I was. I had this odd habit of conjuring artificial sadness, which I know is artificial because I enjoyed it (through self pity), compared to true sadness , which I rarely, and I mean very rarely get. I don't know how to go about saying this, or if it is true, but I think I've developed a way to to eradicate any emotion I feel, and step back to a neutral state, it has helped me a lot, and it's what got me out of the above depression I described. 

I am a confused boy indeed...


----------



## Tally (Oct 30, 2010)

I joined because I thought it would be fun to run around in a big fursuit.


And because I am really a fox trapped in a human's body. That is the only reason for me to be depressed.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 30, 2010)

Tally said:


> And because I am really a fox trapped in a human's body. That is the only reason for me to be depressed.


 
Go kill your neighbor's chickens. Unleash your inner fox, it will make your life more complete.

Trust me, I know. After running around in circles making RRRRRRRRROOOOOOOOMMMFFFFF BOOM noises, I have unleashed my inner F-18 Hornet. And I've never felt better.


----------



## Tally (Oct 30, 2010)

Liar said:


> Go kill your neighbor's chickens. Unleash your inner fox, it will make your life more complete.
> 
> Trust me, I know. After running around in circles making RRRRRRRRROOOOOOOOMMMFFFFF BOOM noises, I have unleashed my inner F-18 Hornet. And I've never felt better.


 
My neighbors don't have chicken. They must be furaphobic, ruining my natural way of life.


----------



## Rufus (Oct 30, 2010)

Tally said:


> My neighbors don't have chicken. They must be furaphobic, ruining my natural way of life.


 
Mine do and they get in my garden and dig up all the plants...


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 30, 2010)

Tally said:


> My neighbors don't have chicken. They must be furaphobic, ruining my natural way of life.


 
You should declare small scale war. Go topple their garbage cans.


----------



## Doppio (Oct 30, 2010)

I have dealt with depression on my own for a long time for me its mainly low self worth when someone tell you, your cr*p for long enough you just believe it and can't think of anything positive anymore. Ive never been diagnosed its kind of diffcult to openly admit to people you know in real life that your depressed so you just live with it and hide out on web communitys instead.


----------



## Trichloromethane (Oct 30, 2010)

mitchau said:


> I don't know how to go about saying this, or if it is true, but I think I've developed a way to to eradicate any emotion I feel, and step back to a neutral state, it has helped me a lot, and it's what got me out of the above depression I described.


 
That doesn't work in the long run. Trust me.

...Anyway it seems a lot of people in this small sample size have dealt with depression at some point in their lives. I imagine the results of the poll are skewed as this demographic would be drawn to the thread but it's interesting nonetheless.
*New question@ The people who joined the fandom while depressed or became depressed while in the fandom. Do you think the fandom made your depression worse or did it make it better?*


----------



## Saintversa (Oct 30, 2010)

i get depressed randomly, but its only for about 2 weeks then im happy again, i dunno why that happens..  it happens every or every other month too. =/


----------



## ZeroDrawn (Oct 31, 2010)

I can see some substance in the possibility of the fandom worsening one's depression. This would come out in the whole "omg furries = CRAZY SEXPLOSION" idea that a lot of people get when only looking at the fandom. Combine this with someone who may already have self-esteem issues and it starts up the self-inflicted guilt cycle caused by thinking about how their parents / friends would see them as "one of those furries".

I can understand why people would want to vent - I've done it and still do when I need to. I find the release of anger and sorrow to be therapeutic, and with less of it weighing me down inside, I have all the more strength to fight.

I was depressed for most of my teenage life, but have had a building desire to escape my binds and set my spirit free. I'm 22 now, and while it continues to be a struggle and a battle fought tooth and nail, I continue to make progress while driving the darkness away, piece by piece.


----------



## Tally (Oct 31, 2010)

"I have become depressed since joining the fandom, because of the fandom" should be one of the choices btw.


----------



## Saintversa (Oct 31, 2010)

Tally said:


> "I have become depressed since joining the fandom, because of the fandom" should be one of the choices btw.


 
your depressed because of being into a fandom?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 31, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> your depressed because of being into a fandom?


 
Getting into the fandom feels like it got rid of it all for me.

I've been very down and stressed out ever since I started college, mostly due to shitty friends, lack of attention and feeling somewhat alone.


----------



## Nothing (Oct 31, 2010)

nvm


----------



## Kibou (Oct 31, 2010)

Everyone is depressed at one point in their lives :/


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 31, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> i get depressed randomly, but its only for about 2 weeks then im happy again, i dunno why that happens..  it happens every or every other month too. =/


 
it's called basic human emotion. you're not depressed, you're sad.

also, i want to punch everyone who picked "self-diagnosed" in the face


----------



## Tycho (Oct 31, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> also, i want to punch everyone who picked "self-diagnosed" in the face


 
This'd and quoted for extra "THIS"iness.


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 31, 2010)

Tycho said:


> This'd and quoted for extra "THIS"iness.


 
did we just agree on something?


----------



## Tycho (Nov 1, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> did we just agree on something?


 
It happens occasionally.


----------

